# 18 lb Monster Canada!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Shot by Greg Warcken near LaMoure. This pretty much took a whole weekend to do...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Now that's a big goose!

Nice work Rickster... :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very rare to see them over 15 (at least in my life), very cool!


----------

